# Now Playing List...opinions?



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Not that I would need to do this often, but I would like to be able to rename the show titles in the Now Playing List. It could be done using the ouija board like the one used in 'Find Programs'.

The reason? I manually recorded the recent shuttle launch, and because the network interrupted original programming to show it, the title in my Now Playing List lists <show that was scheduled> instead (of course).

Anyone else, at one time or another, wished they could do this?


----------



## john1980 (Jun 17, 2004)

steve614 said:


> Not that I would need to do this often, but I would like to be able to rename the show titles in the Now Playing List.


This can be done via TivoWebPlus (User Interface -> Now Playing -> Select the Episode -> Edit Program).


----------

